# Bachmann Shay Gears



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello On30ers, I have a 2-cyl 2-truck On30 Bachmann shay that I bought new a few years ago that I put in storage, and when I took It out I found that 2 of the 4 pinnion line shaft gears ( which are made of plastic ) were split down the middle. It was stored at room temp, not in my hot attic. Can anyone tell me how to get replacement gears for this loco. Any help would be appreaciated. Thanks, Chris Sortina


----------



## LogSkidder01 (Jul 30, 2009)

Loose and broken gears was (and still may be) a problem with Bachmann gear driven engines. Unfortunately you will probably have to buy replacement trucks. Bachmann replaced several sets of my HO and On30 trucks while under warranty. I had additional failures and ended up purchasing several new trucks and spares through Bachmann service.


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you for the info LogSkidder01, how do I get in touch with Bachmann service/parts ? C.S.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

You also might check with NWSL, I think that they have a replacement set of gears for one of the shays, either the HO one or the On30 one, If they think that there is enough call for the On30 set they will make metal replacement gears.

Andre


----------

